# Sweating problem in my sleep.. but ONLY between my legs :(



## lisaf

So I find that I wake up drenched in sweat... but ONLY between my legs :(
I used to sleep on my stomach or back where my legs could spread out, but now that I'm forced to sleep on my sides, my legs are pressed together and I guess it just gets too hot down there :(

Kind of an embarrassing problem, but anyone have any tips? 
I tend to sleep in a nightshirt without underwear... putting on PJ pants just leaves me fussing with them all night as they ride up above my calves etc.

I sleep with a pillow between my legs when I can remember, but that makes no difference :(

Help?


----------



## nljackson

I woke up the other night and found my pants were wet towards the bottom part of the pants...they were like capris...it was not wet in the crotch though haha sorry...I found this weird I could not understand where it had come from...OH said it was probably just where I was sweating, but I was not sweating anywhere else....I was like oh no I hope I'm not leaking!!! it was scary....I tend to sleep with one leg up higher than the other and one straight out with a pillow in my between kind of tilted toward my belly but not laying on it haven't had the problem since..


----------



## Gonnabeamomma

I have been sweating more too... between the legs and under my belly. I've finally started using deodorant for the 'dry' feeling and I put my legs in a scissor kind of position that is ultimately uncomfortable and makes my hips hurt but I'm not as hot so I'm not wet... I'm also using my summer comforter on the bed now and I (sorry, tmi!) sleep in the nude just under the sheet.i use the comforter if I get cold. I've been doing this for a couple of weeks now. I thought I was the only one so didn't mention anything! It's not 100% effective but it's better!


----------



## lisaf

hmm, well I will sit in puddles of sweat to avoid making my hip pains worse!! :rofl:
I may have to try tucking my nightshirt in between my legs.
We're using our summer comforter but my arms are freezing etc, lol.

I just wish I could sprawl on my back or stomach with my legs spread, :haha: ... even if I could though it would make my hip pain worse unfortunately! :(


----------



## MrsJA

lol, I have had this problem too lisaf and been tucking my nightshirt between my legs to solve the problem! Can't think of anything else!

Hope you and bubs are well honey :hugs:


----------



## Pixles

I sleep with a microfiber bath sheet (towl) between my legs. as there super soft =) i also sit on it with it between my legs when sat at the computer at night. i thort it was just because im fat. tis a tad annoying.


----------



## bcage

Pixles said:


> I sleep with a microfiber bath sheet (towl) between my legs. as there super soft =) i also sit on it with it between my legs when sat at the computer at night. i thort it was just because im fat. tis a tad annoying.

ladies i don't think it has anything to do with size! i have this too, and i'm not large - i thought it was just extra blood flow/heat down to that area and our bodies way of regulating that extra heat. it's been annoying but seems to have calmed down a bit in the last week or so...


----------



## lisaf

Lol, i figured it was possibly worse because I was fat too... but I know we run hot when pregnant so figured this had to be contributing (as I've always been fat and never had this issue)


----------



## Swanny

Yeah I find this sometimes I wake up in a panic start feeling my pants and thinking waters have broken!! Must just get overheated with the increased blood flow.

x


----------



## Ashley2189

Ladies, I can 100% tell you it has nothing to do with your size! I'm teeny tiny, 5'5" and between 95-100 lbs and I have this problem too. It's just due to your body heat, I know I've always heated up a LOT at night and if you're not used to sleeping on your side then youre not used to the heat exchange between your legs which ends up in sweat. ive always slept on my side and i curl myself around my blanket and have some of it in between my legs at all times. it's comforting to me, and helps me to not have sweat pouring down my legs in the middle of the night.


----------

